# First Timer Westwater



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

If you've been through you know where you want to be right? So, do you feel you have the ability to get your boat there? I say go and rig to flip. Swim(s) shouldn't be overly cold or long if your with a competent group. If the significant other is terrified of being in the water put her on another boat, but in my experience lack of confidence and the coinciding indecision is when you get in trouble in a rapid. Best way to learn is doing it!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Personally I say leave the wife at home and run the meat. Not great advice for a newb however, so if you insist on bringing the ol ball and chain (or she insists), I think y'all will be fine. I was nervous my first time down, I rowed my lil 12ft cat and found it non-intimidating. Not much whitewater considering the distance of the run, lots of flat water to recover if something goes wrong, and it's still a deep river even at late summer flows, meaning swimming should leave you physically uninjured compared to a shallow and continues river.

Have fun!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Take the old lady on something a little less committing until she's got her water legs. Go run westwater.


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

I did the same thing last year - rowed WW in early October at low flows at the end of my first "real" rowing season (i.e. having my own boat). I also had a female companion that I was concerned about taking for a swim. It was a fantastic trip, no swims, and a great confidence builder for the next season. 
The best advice I can give is get a little beta ahead of time, and have a more experienced boat show you how to take the safe lines (don't run the meat). I just remember following the boat ahead of me, setting up the same and running the same line. 
If you are super nervous about the wife, have her jump in another boat and take some experienced passengers that will be helpful if shit hits the fan. Your wife will be able to watch you run all the rapids and it will still be tons of fun for both of you. It's a pretty short, action-packed stretch, so she'll be back in your boat in no time.
My last piece of advice is make your wife drive home so you can pound a few celebratory beers!


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

if it's 3k-6k I would say don't even sweat it. The flow is slow enough and your boat small enough that you will have plenty of time to get away from rocks and T up to waves. Dont hit holes in a 12 footer unless you're prepared for a chilly swim.

If it rains a ton and gets to 6-10 then you may have reason to be cautious.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

I was just on WW last weekend at 4500 CFS and it was very mild. 

Just do your research and like stated before, Rig to Flip - Dress to Swim. 

Marble, Staircase, Funnel, and Surprise are all read and run at this level.

Skull is a very difficult scout so if you do not have someone in your group who can lead the way just be sure to downstream ferry and burst the left lateral at the beginning. The slack water will pull your front in perfect position to clear the rapid.

Sock it to me is exactly that. Tee that beast up and take it to the Jaw! 

Based upon your written resume on the OP you should be just fine running WW at this level. 

Good luck!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

No black and white answers on questions like these. A lot depends on your skill and threshold for mistakes. Desolation is not a great warm up for Westwater. WW as you know is a lot more constricted, much pushier and the rapids are noticeably different in character than anything in Deso. That said, at some point you have to try newer and harder rapids. When stepping up your game you just have to be prepared for swims and flips. It is a pool drop river but you will want a crew who can help recover your passengers and gear fast as some of the rapids come up on you quick. 

Best of luck with your decision. 

Phillip


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Should be fine. On skull before the hole stay right, stay right, stay right, when you think you should pull left across the current line wait then pull. I did this last year in October and it worked perfectly. It looked like we were going into the skull hole and we crossed the current line with momentum and slide just left of the hole and I was able to pull the 16' cat right into the eddy just across from the room of doom which one of our party stupidly got caught in and it took us 45 minutes to get him out. Should be a blast in a 12' boat. Avoid the big holes.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

you'll be good! dont let the "what ifs" stop you from going. Skull is a right to left move below the razor rock to avoid the hole and T-Up to everything else.... do a little youtube scouting and go for it!

staying left of the hole in skull will keep you out of the room of doom


----------



## MDC902 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just ran westwater last week for the first time! It was an awesome experience for sure. My key to success was going with a great group of experienced rafters and kayakers. My comfort level and confidence level definitely was boosted by a group that could lead me through and show me the ropes. 
I would say to enjoy the experience. Rig to flip, stow the wife in a friends boat so you can worry about yourself only, and bring a few cold ones to toast your success!


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

take the wife, make love the night before the gorge knowing that you might die the next day this will add intensity and afterwards you'll fill like a million bucks when you pull it off, I mean out, I mean... well you get the idea go and have fun!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Send it dude. Ran it for first time today. Was running ~5000. Big pushy, crunchy waves. No issue in 13' oar boat. Should be pretty exciting for your 12'er. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Watch the youtubes, there is plenty of footage of WW in all details, howto runs and all levels. Right now is an easy level (3-6k cfs). Make sure you have a few other boats in front of you to follow what they do (or not go where they flipped).

Your biggest problems will be (in order): Funnel Falls (stay center, stay away from the left side on the tongue), Skull (point bow to the river right, at the crest of the river pull hard left away from all the shit down below) and Sock It To Me (SITM), this one has many approaches, but the big lateral wave from the right usually dump trucks noobs. Get ready for a hard hit from the right and then the Magnetic Wall on the left side right after. If you mess up on SITM, there is plenty of time to recover before Last Chance rapid. "Hold your breath" through SITM, that's about all the noobs remember from my safety talk as they swam SITM 

Make sure your PFD tight as hell and wear a helmet. Swimming at this level and water temp isn't bad at all.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

sock it to me is a heavy hitter around 5k, ended up on the floor of the boat holding one oar for some hot tub time! have fun, i ran westwater for the first time after 3 trips down the moab daily, good place to cut your teeth , and an awesome place to spend the day!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, I agree sock it to me was a big hit. Try to run the right side at the crest of the big hit. Skull was also on the rowdy side, those holes/waves on the right run will definitely have their way with smaller craft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*its not always the rapids that get you...*

I have now been down Westwater twice and as much as the Westwater noob is concerned about what is going to happen in the rapids....other sh*t can and will happen...
My advice is to get on the water early for your run of the rapids. The first time I went down, we didn't get on the river until 1pm. After going thru Marble canyon rapid, we got caught in a MAJOR hail/rain/wind storm and had to eddy out and wait above the bigger rapids. The river went from 6K to around 10K and a few of our party had to dodge giant boulders falling from the cliff walls above us. We were stuck there for the better part of 2 hours before we could make our way downstream...the rest of the rapids (maybe except skull) were somewhat underwhelming after that experience. Our lead boatman was pulling 6" diameter rocks from the bottom of his boat at the takeout...

The 2nd trip down, we had Lower D campsite. The ranger warned us that at the current level (around 12K), the eddy for Lower D is very hard to catch. Our lead boatman of course missed the eddy as well as the 2nd boat but managed to get their boats on the rocky shoreline downstream of the camp. I was the last boat down, rowing the biggest and heaviest boat of the 3...It took all of my strength to get the boat out of the current of Little D rapid and close enough to shore to catch a rope from our party on shore...after that, we had to haul all the gear up river to the Little D camp...way more of a workout than the rapids the next day!


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

I think you should definitely go. 

But I see lots of inexperienced oarsman and paddle boaters miss the move on skull and flip their boats at this (or any) level. 

If you are prepared and geared correctly, there is little risk of injury, hypothermia or drowning. But for newbie's, a flip can be terrifying, be or feel like a near-drowning experience, and sour them on running rivers ever again. 

You must ask yourself: are the consequences of a flip going to just be a brief swim, or are they going to be a wife who will never want to run rivers with you again... 

If it is the latter, think about it and maybe wait a few years to take her on Westwater. 

Its a straightforward run, but its one where people flip boats regularly. We always rig to flip and dress to swim on Westwater and about 50/50, someone ends up upside down... usually the new guy, the guy with the new equipment, or the unguided paddleboat


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Go
Take your wife
After the rapids, explain to her that you are worn out from making the run, and you require some relief.

If she declines to row, kick her butt out on the bank somewhere and tell her you'll wait no more than 60 minutes at the truck, then you're headed for the barn.

Get her rowing on the way out, sit back, have a beer or 2.
Pray the winds stay calm.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and help! I have decided to go, and bring my wife as well. If things get too dicey for her liking, there are other boats she can get on, but she's ecstatic to try bigger water. We've talked about the "what if's" and I think it will all be fine. I've been watching tons of youtube videos of what to do and not to do. Assuming flows stay lower, I think everything will be manageable. Needless to say, many celebratory beers will be had post rapids!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

YouTube videos are not a substitute for first hand experience. WW truly has an identity of its own. It can be forgiving, but it can also be merciless at all levels. It is an appropriate run for capable folks who can pay attention. 

Most of WW is run the tounges, except skull where you pull out of it. Sock is more of a problem then skull, don't understimate little d, bowling alley or last chance. It is also easy to get hung up on the rocks in the canyon doors for the unweary boater. Individual rapids can change a lot at just 500 cfs intervals due to its narrow and deep profile. On a related note, deeper water makes for safer swims but since the current moves as much up and down as it does forward, it is important to honor PFD protocols at all times.

Westwater rocks when run with due respect. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Having watched some video at similar levels, it looks like there is a hard left push one could take early to skirt the big hit coming on right center on SITM. Am I dreaming? Is the go pro making that move seem more doable than it is? Not afraid of big hits (run seidels at high water several times), but wife will be in boat and looking to keep carnage risk as low as i can.

Everything else at this level seemed fine, even skull move didnt look overly difficult


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If you aren't going to run the rapids with your wife why are you bringing hear?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

denali1322 said:


> Having watched some video at similar levels, it looks like there is a hard left push one could take early to skirt the big hit coming on right center on SITM.


If you go left in SITM you run the risk of hitting the magnetic wall / pile of rocks. This is where most of the carnage I have seen SITM produce. Just run the tongue and take the hit. It looks big, but is really just a v wave. The raft will melt right through with a little speed.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

glenn said:


> If you aren't going to run the rapids with your wife why are you bringing hear?


I am going to run the rapids with her. All I meant was that IF she gets too nervous she could jump on another boat, but I doubt she will. All in all we're both excited and I feel ready to make the step up.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

denali1322 said:


> Having watched some video at similar levels, it looks like there is a hard left push one could take early to skirt the big hit coming on right center on SITM. Am I dreaming?


 I always run it down the tongue, left to right.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SITM tends to look the same on a read and run at different levels, but behaves a lot differently. 
Have run it where it was a fast tongue into a beautiful haystack. Have made it over the haystack and have sluffed off to the side (and lost a passenger who was not hanging on). 
Have had a pulsating lateral come in from the right when halfway down the tongue - if you did not turn into it it would put your raft up on its side. I have not seen a flip, but have been through that in the bottom of the boat as a passenger and have picked up quite a few people below it as an oarsman.
One of the people I boat with says the easy line on SITM is to always break the right lateral.

I have hit the magnetic wall a number of times. T- it up and be ready to back ferry hard whichever direction it wants to bounce you. Have flushed into the eddy and flushed down stream. If in the eddy, just power out the top. All good fun if you just T it up and get out. Problems occur when boats go in sideways, or don't react properly to get out before the wave builds up, turns sideways and flips the raft.
At higher levels the wall is not even an issue with current flushing on past.

A lot of good advice on Westwater on this thread. Have fun, pay attention, and you will be fine. Bring your wife and get her to hang on tight.

At anything below 10k, I like to run it in a 12' raft. I prefer the maneuverability over the forgiving factor of size. Above 10k and I use 14' or bigger. The whirlpools can be unnerving so I like to have a bit more boat.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I ran Westwater for the first time this year too, but I was in a kayak so I feel like it's a bit different of a scenario. I almost didn't go, because I knew that I really wasn't ready to kayak that shit, but my buddy talked me into it with the logic that I should go with the intent of kayaking, but if I got too intimidated I could hop on one of the rafts. Swam once, made it through some of the bigger stuff, then I got scared and hopped on a raft  glad I went though. So glad.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

All good advice, I'll just man up and hit the big wave on SITM with speed and slight right angle. I'll just make sure my wife hangs on tight as I could easily see losing people in that wave.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We just got off a four day trip (Sunday) with Ruby Horsethief above Westy. It was running about 4300 the day we did the canyon. I've got a 13'9 with my wife, daughter and her boyfriend in the boat along with gear. It was my fifth time down the canyon and the fourth time rowing it myself. I've done it at 8600, 5800, 4500 and the current 4300. The easiest flow seemed to be 5800 for me. 4300 was a lot of fun with plenty of great waves. SITM was a pretty big hit at this level. We hit it left to right punching the catchers mit. We did manage to hit the magnetic wall this time though. It comes up fast so be prepared if you are going to hit the meat. Also hit it with plenty of momentum. You don't want to stall there. Staircase was a good drop with some good wave trains, as well as bowling alley. Don't get sideways. Skull was a pretty easy move. Take the advice above and don't pull right to left too early so you don't get pushed into the hole.

All in all, most rapids are pool and drop and you should have time to see where to go along with following your crew's lines. If there is a possibility of a swim, the water is slow enough after most rapids to collect your self and your crew. September is the best time to do a Westy trip. Take your wife and have a great time. I'll try to post some video later this week.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

The run at this level is left to right at SITM the sneak is on the right then pull left immediately afterward to stay off the Magnetic Wall. I would just row hard right at the v wave and gut it center you should be fine, if you go over you've got a little time before Last Chance, which at these flows is a nice double drop hit. If you follow someone good and keep your boat straight you'll be fine. Also at Funnel don't go too far left stay center and then pull left there is a wall river right that people get pushed toward. At around 4K I squared up to Little D in my 16' loaded back heavy and it pulled me back in surfed me and sent my passenger out thought boat was going over a couple times. Skull is actually an easy dry run if you time your left pull well.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

treemanji said:


> The run at this level is left to right at SITM the sneak is on the right then pull left immediately afterward to stay off the Magnetic Wall. I would just row hard right at the v wave and gut it center you should be fine, if you go over you've got a little time before Last Chance, which at these flows is a nice double drop hit. If you follow someone good and keep your boat straight you'll be fine. Also at Funnel don't go too far left stay center and then pull left there is a wall river right that people get pushed toward. At around 4K I squared up to Little D in my 16' loaded back heavy and it pulled me back in surfed me and sent my passenger out thought boat was going over a couple times. Skull is actually an easy dry run if you time your left pull well.


Ditto on Little D. I forgot to mention this. We hit the big hole and had a slight stall at top. If you don't want to hit the hole stay left.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

treemanji said:


> The run at this level is left to right at SITM the sneak is on the right then pull left immediately afterward to stay off the Magnetic Wall. I would just row hard right at the v wave and gut it center you should be fine, if you go over you've got a little time before Last Chance, which at these flows is a nice double drop hit. If you follow someone good and keep your boat straight you'll be fine. Also at Funnel don't go too far left stay center and then pull left there is a wall river right that people get pushed toward. At around 4K I squared up to Little D in my 16' loaded back heavy and it pulled me back in surfed me and sent my passenger out thought boat was going over a couple times. Skull is actually an easy dry run if you time your left pull well.


I just re read my post it should say pull RIGHT after Sock, the Magnetic Wall is on the left. I usually kick my bow left and pull right. If I'm loaded real heavy I'll kick the bow upstream to river left and pull river right with a downstream ferry angle.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

It really seems like people are over analyzing here. WW is pretty simple - really at any level but especially under 5k. Don't go sideways and don't hit holes w/ a 12 footer.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

cschmidt1023 said:


> It really seems like people are over analyzing here. WW is pretty simple - really at any level but especially under 5k. Don't go sideways and don't hit holes w/ a 12 footer.


This sounds like someone who likely has scores and perhaps 100's of runs in there. 

But a first timer shouldn't approach the trip with that mindset.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

cschmidt1023 said:


> It really seems like people are over analyzing here. WW is pretty simple - really at any level but especially under 5k. Don't go sideways and don't hit holes w/ a 12 footer.


Chris I don't know what you're talking about! Westwater is the craziest river this side of the Mississippi. Pretty sure I almost flipped once! Not only are the rapids massive but you've got the giant river sharks that try and eat your customers too.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

I hear westwater is borderline class 2


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

utrafter said:


> I hear westwater is borderline class 2


Yeah UT is pretty lame and doesn't offer much for boating does it. 

Have a good trip!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I took my friend's kids down it last year and they aced the lines in their new boat


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

*When do folks start scouting Skull?*

This weekend will be my 4th trip down. I've never scouted but have run it twice following boats and last trip solo. All trips were between 3k and 5k. At what flow levels do people start to scout? Below 3k? Above 6k?


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

JustinJam said:


> This weekend will be my 4th trip down. I've never scouted but have run it twice following boats and last trip solo. All trips were between 3k and 5k. At what flow levels do people start to scout? Below 3k? Above 6k?


Maybe scout skull below 3k if you have some big/heavy boats. As far as scouting at higher flows the speed of the canyon would make that kinda hard and I think more trouble than good... in the teens and up the rapids take about 20 to 30 minutes to run if that gives you an idea of how fast its flowing through the canyon. Just read run and hold on.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow. Lot's of replies. Thanks for all the help!! So what I've gathered is, put my wife in a pumpkin dragging behind the boat. Make sure I start at the left of the top of skull and move right, directly into the hole, making sure I stay sideways. Leave my PFD at home in exchange for more beer. When in doubt, close my eyes and scream. At SITM hit it sideways and aim my boat with as much momentum as possible at the wall on the left.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

JPG87 said:


> Wow. Lot's of replies. Thanks for all the help!! So what I've gathered is, put my wife in a pumpkin dragging behind the boat. Make sure I start at the left of the top of skull and move right, directly into the hole, making sure I stay sideways. Leave my PFD at home in exchange for more beer. When in doubt, close my eyes and scream. At SITM hit it sideways and aim my boat with as much momentum as possible at the wall on the left.
> 
> Am I doing this right?


Correct, just make sure you have a GoPro going for our entertainment 

Don't forget to give shit to the rangers at the put in and throw your crap all over the take out at Cisco


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

JPG87 said:


> Wow. Lot's of replies. Thanks for all the help!! So what I've gathered is, put my wife in a pumpkin dragging behind the boat. Make sure I start at the left of the top of skull and move right, directly into the hole, making sure I stay sideways. Leave my PFD at home in exchange for more beer. When in doubt, close my eyes and scream. At SITM hit it sideways and aim my boat with as much momentum as possible at the wall on the left.
> 
> Am I doing this right?


If you're gonna be on the right at Skull you might as well pop on over to the Room of the Doom while you're at it.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Its kinda cool to row into the ROD at lower flows and watch your group come through, no problem getting in or out just a lot of sticks and logs maybe a cow floating around.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

JPG87 said:


> Wow. Lot's of replies. Thanks for all the help!! So what I've gathered is, put my wife in a pumpkin dragging behind the boat. Make sure I start at the left of the top of skull and move right, directly into the hole, making sure I stay sideways. Leave my PFD at home in exchange for more beer. When in doubt, close my eyes and scream. At SITM hit it sideways and aim my boat with as much momentum as possible at the wall on the left.
> 
> Am I doing this right?


----------



## prw (Aug 9, 2005)

*Westwater*

I've this section 16 times. You should be ok if the flows are around 4K. I've run it at around 2K, which to me is more difficult at Skull. Best advice I can give is to stay left at Skull and as far right at Sock as you can and then pull right to avoid magnetic rock. If you feel more comfortable with your wife on another boat to relieve your concerns, please do so.

Enjoy and don't let river fever deter you.

PRW


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*The perfect marker at Skull for making your R-L move*

Lots of great replies, and WW between 3 and 5K is fantastic. Bowling Alley washes out above about 5K and Westy starts to lose some of the texture above about that level. WW doesn't start to get toothy until up around 9 or 10K again so you'll be fine if it gets over 5K. Follow someone who's got lots of experience if you can. If you hit them wrong, any of the rapids can flip you so make sure you're squared up to everything.

I went into Alex's (Kazak's) Youtube video data banks and found a run that shows Westy at about the level you'll have. More importantly it shows a perfect marker for when to start pulling from right to left at Skull. Just above Skull about 10 feet above the river on the right side is an overhang that makes a very clean, angular shadow that looks like an arrow pointing from right to left (duh, just the way you want to go). The arrow looks like this when seen from upriver: <. You can see it in the video from 4:32 until about 4:50, as Alex sets up and then makes the move. The marker arrow is in the upper left of the screen at about 4:42. Alex is directly across from the marker arrow at 4:48 and starts his cut just a second or so afterward for a textbook entry into Skull. My preference is to be just a little farther to the right, already set up at a 45 deg. ferry angle, and start my move as soon as I reach the arrow. Once you learn to recognize this marker, you'll be able to see it from about a half mile up the river.

If you start pulling at the arrow, it takes about 3 or 4 strokes to get to the other side of the river where you'll straighten out the boat and ride past the big gnarly hole. As a newbie, your goal should be to do just enough strokes that you get where you want to be, but don't overshoot the line on the other side.

Here's the vid

Don't take SITM lightly, hit it hard and as soon as you're through the big wave, start pulling away from the Magnetic Wall. The right hand run at Last Chance is a rocking drop, if you or the wife have had enough by that time (or God forbid, you ever have to med-evac someone), there's a very mellow Class II sneak on the right side of the big rock. 

Have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

JPG87-
What a great thread!

If I was in the area, given your response/attitude, I'd love to go on your trip! Sounds like you're doing your homework. Relax. Have a good time! Keep in mind a 12' raft isn't the largest boat in the world for that style of water, but the water is lower, and it's a fantastic no matter what vessel you're piloting.

A heavier boat is harder to maneuver, but doesn't get pushed around (or flipped) as easily.

The hole in Little D may be formed up pretty well. If you chose to run it, it is often the wildest feature at these levels. Second to that is SITM- largest around 4300-4500 cfs. Both can be wild in a 12'. Both swims are fine (having done both plenty of times myself). If the river drops much then the magnetic wall in SITM stops pulling. 

+1 that the winds getting out of there can be a pain. Again, super light boats suck here. Can also soften the tubes & floor a little if needed. 

After this trip, when you get in there at higher flows (say 13k +) stay off the walls- oars slamming the walls can be rather violent.

Much below 2800 and some nasty, sharp rocks start coming out in the middle of some of the rapids (Marble for one). Some features I found quite violent in the low 2000s in the winter. 

And remember what they taught you in guide school, "when in doubt, RUN IT!" (Just kidding). If your guide school went down the Upper A in the spring, you've already seen water larger and more violent than what you'll be piloting. 

Enjoy!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Andy, just for the record that wasn't my video. Great lines, but I can't take the credit for it


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what is the right line against the wall in skull like? I've been talking to several people in my group and it sounds like that's the line they prefer. It looks like I would be down an oar on that side, and that hole looks like it would eat my 12'er.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Flow dependent*

It's a line that isn't really there at certain levels (particularly for a vessel as big as a raft) and at other levels it's wide open. 

I prefer the right line as a paddle raft line, since you do have the wall. There is a wave in there at some flows (I forget which) that can try to kick you back into the hole in the center, so only having one oar blows in that you can't generate propulsion should you need. It's been a while since I was there, though I believe that anything between 3500 cfs and 6000 cfs and the right line is good to go. Once you're on the line (⅓ to ½ way down the rapid), go ahead and start mixing a cocktail.

Also, the hole in skull is very runnable around those flows as well, though it gets super shallow going over the rock that forms the hole. 

One of the beauties of West Water is that it's fun as low as it goes and up to high levels. At 2800-3200 it's got one personality. 3500 another. 4000-5000 another. etc. Different lines/rapids peak at different levels. I find that between 3500 and 4800 the run is usually the most tame, though around 18000 or lots of it washes out (and comes back at higher flows). 

The "standard" raft skull line from roughly 2800 cfs up to 20000 cfs is right to left, as others have mentioned. There is also of 'left of center' line at medium flows (no starting out on the right), before the lateral from the left is formed up. 

When I was a newbie I watched "Grandma," run the left line with 1 oar under his left knee, and the other oar he only used for 2 leisurely strokes, all while stuffing a rolly cigarette between the tube and the frame. He kept the cigarette dry, pulling it out after the second oar stroke, and lit it up. I say this because it's not all stress. Not all the lines, depending on flow, are wild and crazy.

If the flows are in the mid 4000's and lower, razor rock comes out left of center, and it's a squeeze to go by it.

Attached is a pic scouting skull at 3300 cfs. Helps to see some of the rocks/features.


----------

